# Carnaval on RTPI AMC 4 Tonight



## loghaus (Dec 21, 2006)

Some great programming is on tonight on Sat AMC 4 channel RTP International Portugal presents Carnaval 2007 Cortejo Loulé at 22:00 about 9 or 10 PM Central. 
Also I was getting Kenya Live but now it is off. What happened? Loghaus


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I'm enjoying the Rio Carnival on Fashion TV (G25). I'll check on AMC4 tomorrow and let you know what I see.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

An old friend of mine, and my old first year college room mate, was given a trip to Rio for Carnival for his high school graduation present by his parents. He became hooked on Brazilian music while there and got me hooked while we were in the dorm at the University of Minnesnowta. I recall seeing a movie at the time called "Black Orpheus" that was filled with the Carnival atmosphere and had some great music. You guys might want to see if you can find a dvd of it out there somewhere.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

The DVD's out there, but if Amazon's price is any indication, it's not cheap. You went to college in 1959?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

loghaus said:


> I was getting Kenya Live but now it is off. What happened?


It changed PIDs for some reason. Now it's VPID 3113, APID 3114.

As a rule of thumb, whenever a channel disappears from view, try a blind scan. As often as not, you'll find it somewhere else on the same bird.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

FTA Michael said:


> The DVD's out there, but if Amazon's price is any indication, it's not cheap. You went to college in 1959?


This would have been the 1967/68 school year. It still played in the theaters once in a while then.


----------

